# Carna4



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone fed this food?

Looks like a decent one, good company that has morals... might be hard to find, though? I'm a big fan of seeing those lentils in the food sprouted as it will make them much, much easier to digest... and I know this from personal experience. 

All Life Stages – Ingredients | Carna4


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

It's weird that you mentioned this because I just did a search on this food a few minutes ago, curious about it. It appears to be really really expensive.
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/15961-carna-4-a.html


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Anyone fed this food?
> 
> Looks like a decent one, good company that has morals... might be hard to find, though? I'm a big fan of seeing those lentils in the food sprouted as it will make them much, much easier to digest... and I know this from personal experience.
> 
> All Life Stages – Ingredients | Carna4


Interesting... but I didn't seem to be able to find an actual Guaranteed Analysis. There's a "Nutrient Content" and "Ingredient List", but I didn't see an Analysis...


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Anyone fed this food?
> 
> Looks like a decent one, good company that has morals... might be hard to find, though? I'm a big fan of seeing those lentils in the food sprouted as it will make them much, much easier to digest... and I know this from personal experience.
> 
> All Life Stages – Ingredients | Carna4



How do you figure it has morals? It markets a completely untested food, with silly claims, from people with no experience in nutrition for as much as $8lb.

Those are morals? The guy is a chain retailer not a nutritionist, dr. or scientist.

I would say the opposite.

Pure marketing, with no morals.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> How do you figure it has morals? It markets a completely untested food, with silly claims, from people with no experience in nutrition for $6lb.
> 
> Those are morals? The guy is a chain retailer not a nutritionist, dr. or scientist.
> 
> ...


I don't think that you need a nutrionist/doctor to figure out how to feed an animal. I've been doing it on my own for years and everything is good based on blood so that doesn't matter to me.

What matters to me is using ethically raised meat with no growth promoters, using organic things as it's better for the environment at the very least, and they clearly understand how to make things more digestible as I don't think I've ever seen sprouted things in animal food.

And consider no one has hardly heard of this food I don't think market is a factor. Now please, MD, refrain from responding. You've given your opinion, now move on. Got it?


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Roo said:


> It's weird that you mentioned this because I just did a search on this food a few minutes ago, curious about it. It appears to be really really expensive.
> http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/15961-carna-4-a.html


Yeah, I haven't found a price yet. I saw it recommend on a FB group... maybe you saw that, too


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

"That means no vitamin and mineral pre-mixes and no preservatives."

I really like this. I try to stay away from recommending foods with synthetic vitamins as I'm not a fan of them... for humans or animals. I like to get everything I need from FOOD! Unless one has a malabsorption issues (just found out I do) there is no reason that isn't possible.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

> Yeah, I haven't found a price yet. I saw it recommend on a FB group... maybe you saw that, too


I think so lol, the forum thread link I posted above said $45 for 6lbs plus $13 for shipping.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Roo said:


> I think so lol, the forum thread I posted above said $45 for 6lbs plus $13 for shipping.


Yikes. That seems expensive. The site I went to compared it to Honest Kitchen... but I don't know about their price comparison.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Roo said:


> I think so lol, the forum thread link I posted above said $45 for 6lbs plus $13 for shipping.


And for all that money they can't even run the simple AAFCO Feed Trial? What are they afraid of?

And don't tell me not to respond. I will always respond with the truth.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Anything the AAFCO certifies I'm more likely to question! ....Cause a six-week trial tells you oh so much about a food. Again, not something I look for.

I do think the food is a bit too expensive, though. It doesn't beat ZP and I don't think it's cheaper. I'd like to find someone who has fed it, though, as I'm curious the results.

Also, reading comprehension, I said I don't need a FOLLOW UP reply. I'm here to gather opinions ... you gave yours, it went in one ear and out the other, and now move on.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I heard of it once on a different forum. It looks like a good product and the user was very happy with the results. Although it is low on the protein.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Anything the AAFCO certifies I'm more likely to question! ....Cause a six-week trial tells you oh so much about a food. Again, not something I look for.
> 
> I do think the food is a bit too expensive, though. It doesn't beat ZP and I don't think it's cheaper. I'd like to find someone who has fed it, though, as I'm curious the results.
> 
> Also, reading comprehension, I said I don't need a FOLLOW UP reply. I'm here to gather opinions ... you gave yours, it went in one ear and out the other, and now move on.


If it is such a cake-walk why don't they do it then? Wouldn't even rudimentary scientific testing be moral?

More stringent testing like field testing and competition you normally don't respect either.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I wouldn't use it simply because of too low protein for my taste and the cost. I really wish no one would tell another poster to move on. It's rude and won't accomplish anything. If someone suggested I not respond and move on, you'd see my posting escalate and quickly.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Yeah, I haven't found a price yet. I saw it recommend on a FB group... maybe you saw that, too


It sells for $8 to $12/lb here. Or at least that's what I saw in Ontario. Is it still baked? I think the benefits of baked foods over new extruding methods was properly debunked some time ago. Anyways, if I personally where to consider anything like this I would just go all out and get for example Smack raw dehydrated food.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

You can get it on doggiefood.com. they have free shipping on orders over $49 and right now have 15%off for new people. I order from them sometimes.

I looked at it once but it is so high I looked no further....26 lbs $159.99...13 lbs $84.99


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

My friend sells it at his store and does rave about it as a product, but again like others have mentioned, the price...YIKES.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> I wouldn't use it simply because of too low protein for my taste and the cost. I really wish no one would tell another poster to move on. It's rude and won't accomplish anything. If someone suggested I not respond and move on, you'd see my posting escalate and quickly.


Here's the thing, I asked for opinions. That means you give it and you move on. You don't need to continue to pick apart why someone might be interested in feeding it or what someone considers good morals. That's actually how things get out of control.

And I would tell you as well in a second to drop out of the conversation if you were pushing your views and questioning mine. That's not anyone's place. The point in a forum, again people on here have a hard time with this, is to give opinions. It's not to tear apart other's opinions. But you don't get to proceed to push your thoughts on them and tear them apart for theirs... well you can but I'm going to put you in your place if you do  Asking personal questions and irrelevant questions cause things to spin out of control. I don't know MD and he has no right to question what I consider moral nor a right to discuss what I should/shouldn't consider moral. He needs to learn boundaries, and learn them quick before someone shows him.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Here's the thing, I asked for opinions. That means you give it and you move on. You don't need to continue to pick apart why someone might be interested in feeding it or what someone considers good morals. That's actually how things get out of control.
> 
> And I would tell you as well in a second to drop out of the conversation if you were pushing your views and questioning mine. That's not anyone's place. The point in a forum, again people on here have a hard time with this, is to give opinions. It's not to tear apart other's opinions. But you don't get to proceed to push your thoughts on them and tear them apart for theirs... well you can but I'm going to put you in your place if you do  Asking personal questions and irrelevant questions cause things to spin out of control. I don't know MD and he has no right to question what I consider moral nor a right to discuss what I should/shouldn't consider moral. He needs to learn boundaries, and learn them quick before someone shows him.


We'll agree to disagree. This is a public forum, you're apt to get all kinds of responses, some you like, some you don't. If you want responses you like, you may want to ask a group of friends. If you don't want to hear a specific persons responses, I'm sure there's a way to block someone. 
Sorry but it hits me the wrong way. Tell me/suggest I not to something and it's gonna backfire on you.


----------



## MNBark (Jan 23, 2013)

This is a "never say never" day. I've spent crazy amounts of food on my dogs, and this made me say "Wait. Whoa. What?" 

I find this intriguing, though. I could see, if I hear enough good things, a small bag as occasional Kong filler. As the primary diet? Nah. They're being fed a lot of this, fresher, and under Mom Certification.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

This food is a complete rip-off. You have to wonder who would buy it and get sucked into those claims.

"table grade" ????????? LOLOLO

People starving all over the world, even in the USA and Canada, and it is somehow *moral* to divert human quality food to "fashion" dog owners. 

Spare me the morality lesson.


----------



## MNBark (Jan 23, 2013)

monster'sdad said:


> This food is a complete rip-off. You have to wonder who would buy it and get sucked into those claims.
> 
> "table grade" ????????? LOLOLO
> 
> ...


What is a "fashion" dog owner? 

Here's the thing -- there's not so much a lack of food in the world than there is a lack of food getting where it needs to go. I don't think the dog food people are waylaying food headed to starving villages, and I don't think feeding dogs well (with the definition of "well" always up for debate) means that people don't care about the plight of the poor and the starving. 

Yeah, the price here is crazy, and time might show it's not worth the cost -- would not be at all surprised on that one, because, really... -- but no one's budget, who has a penny of disposable income, will meet universal approval. That goes for charitable giving, as well. And even people who are generous could almost always give more ... if they gave up pets, luxuries, moved to a smaller house... But we accept that this is not how even good people live, and the people who are willing to really give up everything come along rarely. 

_No one_ here is Gandhi. However, there is honor in taking care of one's pets and family. Within that framework, some see the grade of food, and how it is obtained, as a moral imperative. (I am not making the argument that feeding this particular food is a moral imperative, because there are clearly cheaper ways to obtain this "recipe," even if someone felt this is what needed to be fed.)

I know from your posts that you also feed according to what you think is best, and the price you think is fair or frugal is exorbitant to someone else.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> This food is a complete rip-off. You have to wonder who would buy it and get sucked into those claims.
> 
> "table grade" ????????? LOLOLO
> 
> ...


Excuse me? 

So, I'm supposed to feed my pets diseased, crappy, not meant for human consumption meats because somewhere out there someone is probably hungry? I do NOT think so. That's like telling me if I had children, I should feed them lower quality food so some other kids out there could eat better. *My* family comes first. I brought my pets into my life, I chose to accept responsibility for their health and safety, and that means feeding them the best I can. Feeding the best I can does not include buying crappy ingredients so I don't "divert human quality food" to my dogs. 

I go to the grocery store and buy meat for my dogs that someone else would buy. So crucify me. You can call me a "fashion" dog owner, but the plain fact is that I will not EVER buy low quality food items for my pets.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

You can get Oven Baked Tradition for under 1/3 of the price. Probably made at the same QC factory.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

While Carna4 is way, way out of my price range, it does fill a niche in the market. Let's say I only had my 4lb chihuahua. She eats 1/4 cup a day, so the expense truely wouldn't be all that much. 

Anyway, Carna4 and Oven Baked Tradition look a lot like Lotus brand food. I buy the grain free formula and use it as treats, actually! It's around $18 for 4 lbs. In looking for grain free treats that aren't enormous biscuit size, the price for this is cheaper than buying a bag of grain free treats. The bite size is perfect as a biscuit for my chihuahua, my bichon gets 2 or 3 and my PWD gets 4 or so at a time. (They get them here and there throughout the day but mostly for going in their crates at bedtime or when we leave the house.)

I agree that Monster'sDad should be able to voice his opinions just as the rest of us do. Sometimes he makes good points, sometimes I just scroll on down if I don't agree with what he has to say (or anyone else for that matter!). Just as, I'm positive!, my posts are ignored or opposed. <shrugs>


----------

